# In hand showing



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you showing in Fair or real shows?
I've never shown in a real show before, so I can't tell you a whole lot there.
But if you can, then maybe like a fair would be a good place to start! Do some open show classes - showmanship. 

Start with a few small classes and see how it goes - even if your horse has shown before, you may not know how she does and whatnot.
Defintely practice as well!
and practice many patterns, not just one. You never know if the judges will change the pattern last minute!


----------



## Jenninotjenny (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking, small local no too official things. Baby steps, because we both need to get to know each other under those circumstances.
I'm just not too sure what the whole process is.
Can we do in hand shows because she has that scar? I'm not expecting to win or anything, but I know in hunter classes that's what they look out for etc


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

As long as horse travels sound,the blemish should not effect you.:wink:


----------



## Jenninotjenny (Nov 4, 2014)

paintedpastures said:


> As long as horse travels sound,the blemish should not effect you.


Fabulous! It's entirely superficial, she has gorgeous movement! 
Thank you!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Are there classes for in hand showing for older horses in Australia? 

I though show classes there are more like those in the UK and we don't have in hand classes for horses 4 years and older unless it is Native Ponies or Arabs and mares and foals.


----------



## Jenninotjenny (Nov 4, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> Are there classes for in hand showing for older horses in Australia?
> 
> I though show classes there are more like those in the UK and we don't have in hand classes for horses 4 years and older unless it is Native Ponies or Arabs and mares and foals.


I think there is, because a woman and her 9 yo TB gelding did some shows earlier in the year, so it may be a breed type thing
I've been googling like crazy, but can't for the life of my find anything


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would ask around different barns etc, to see what shows are offered. Maybe even post an ad on a free horse ads site for your area. There are some little fund raiser shows in my area that are put on by a rescue grp, and another trail riding group will put on some shows.
You could also ask around on FB for your area.


----------

